

Hagel speech signals major shift in defense procurement approach - anigbrowl
http://journalstar.com/news/national/read-the-text-of-hagel-s-speech-at-national-defense/article_98df9b79-8f8b-5a9b-a081-977af6aacd2b.html

======
anigbrowl
The shift away from expensive top-down procurement to lower cost bottom-up
solutions seems to me to have important implications for startups.

